
Crumpled Outfits Drove Me to Create Origami-Style Dresses - interhacker
https://www.projecthatch.co/interview/how-crumpled-outfits-drove-me-to-create-origami-style-dresses-146k-on-kickstarter
======
microsage
Strangely, the article doesn't link to the actual product site or have very
clear pictures of the product. Here's a link to the site:

[https://origamei.com](https://origamei.com)

~~~
interhacker
It does link to their site, check the third paragraph! Agree on the image,
uploading some clearer ones now

~~~
microsage
Ah, I guess I missed that, might be nice to get a link in the story header /
footer if possible. Sometimes tricky to scan body text for a link.

Cool product / story by the way!

~~~
interhacker
Appreciate that!

------
scott_s
For a demo, go to [https://origamei.com](https://origamei.com) and scroll down
to "See how it folds."

Very neat idea. I wonder if something like this could work for button-up
shirts?

~~~
zokier
I don't think there is much freedom in placing seams in a button-up shirt, so
it is difficult to understand how it would work.

~~~
jasonpeacock
There's a lot of freedom in placing seams, as long as you're OK with the
resulting look.

In fashion, form and function and not necessarily related :)

~~~
interhacker
Definitely a opportunity there.

------
Isamu
This is an interesting design variant, where the wrinkle-resistant dresses are
designed specifically to be folded down into very small packages. So the
packaging is integral to the approach.

I initially expected something like Issey Miyake, who produced heavily pleated
garments that you could stuff in a bag.

~~~
MisterOctober
^ Miyake was the first thing I thought of when I saw this headline also. The
pleated / folded stuff he created in the 90s was pretty neato

------
oftenwrong
The dresses don't appear to be particularly special, aside from the built-in
pouch. What makes these "origami-style"? Is it merely that they can be folded?
Many companies offer similar dresses in a similar wrinkle-resistant material
that can hold up to folding during travel.

~~~
interhacker
They have seams designed for you to fold along - similar to origami. Yeah,
there is also a built in pouch to fold the dress into. Some companies have
tried similar but I think think the combo is unique.

------
clairity
fun to see that the pictures on the home page are from venice beach.

as neat as the folding and pouching is, i’m more impressed with the 1 dress
100 days campaign she did and all the different ways she accessorized one
black dress:
[https://origamei.com/blogs/news](https://origamei.com/blogs/news)

this also reminds me of these foldable grocery bags that i still use after
many years (was an early customer):
[https://flipandtumble.com/](https://flipandtumble.com/)

~~~
interhacker
Amazing consistency for the 100 days campaign. It’s the sort of thing you say
you’re going to do and then it falls off after the 4th day.

Those are some good lookin bags

------
WrtCdEvrydy
When do we get the men version? I don't wanna have to cross-dress.

~~~
interhacker
Can’t wait for this. Shirts and tees in a bag for after the gym

